# encouraging implantation



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what I can do to encourage implantation when I go for my first DIUI cycle please?  I have done a lot of reading and its quite possible to have a chemical pregnancy.  What is difficult is getting the conceived embryo to implant so that it becomes a proper pregnancy.  Any ideas?  I've heard that keeping your belly warm is one thing you can try.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Suzipooh

I kept my tummy warm using a heated wheat bag - I didn't have it too hot just nice and warm and I rested for several days after basting.  I did absolutely no lifting or hoovering in the 2ww and generally did as little as possible, I just looked after myself, ate well and got plenty of sleep.  I tried to stay as relaxed and positive as possible and had reflexology and an aromatherapy massage during the 2ww I have no idea if any of this did anything to help or if it was just a coincidence.

Wishing you lots of luck

Jane xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I would try not to think about chemical pregnancies. These are basically early miscarriages where the embryo starts to implant but doesn't stick successfully but some hcg is detected on an hpt. There is no reason why you would necessarily experience this.

There isn't really anything that can make the embryo implant...if there was a guarantee then we'd all be doing it !!

However, you can try eating food sources that are rich in selenium which helps promote a healthy womb lining. Also drink at least 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk (preferably organic) a day. Acupuncture may also help but if you've already started the IUI treatment it may be too late to start.

If you use the search option on this website you'll see that this is a very frequently asked question so there are plenty of threads answering your questions....try having a look...here's a few I found...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80302.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70674.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=75855.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68960.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls. Thanks for your replies. What about green tea? I drink a lot of it. I've read that its actually quite good for you when preparing for ovulation but that you should stay away from it during the 2ww.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

You should avoid drinking too much green tea as it can effect the absorption of folic acid so not advised when ttc as you need the folic acid.  In moderations should be ok - maybe one or two small cups a day - but don't over do it.  I've actually stopped drinking it all together...I perhaps have one cup every couple of weeks as I find it refreshing.  Again, if you use the search option you'll find threads discussing this.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Some people eat pineapple for the bromelain content...

You can get IVF CDs from Natal Hypnotherapy, to visualise implantation..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

drownedgirl said:


> Some people eat pineapple for the bromelain content...


Sorry to contradict but bromelain is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions...so you shouldn't eat fresh pineapple (this is also why some cultures eg Asian - recommend eating fresh pineapple to induce labour !!) I was actually told this by a pharmacist who had also been through ivf (she also happens to be asian).

Pineapple also contains selenium & manganese which are good for you and can help promote a healthy womb lining...but you should drink fresh or pressed pineapple juice preferably. The enzyme bromelain is destroyed during processing.

Please take care
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Minxy said:


> drownedgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Some people eat pineapple for the bromelain content...


I didn't say I necessarily agreed...  But everybody seems to do it on another forum I'm on ..

and I've seen it here on FF too

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,11222.0.html

It's supposed to reduce inflammation I think.

Re uterine contractions, I've heard that too, pineapple as a form of natural birth induction.

http://www.birthfriendly.co.uk/alternative.htm

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

drownedgirl said:


> Minxy said:
> 
> 
> > drownedgirl said:
> ...


Yes, there are countless posts discussing pineapple on this website but its because of the selenium content that may apparently aid implantation. If you use the search option you'll find probably 100's of posts mentioning it. I agree that bromelain is considered a good anti-inflammatory but as with any form of supplement or herbal remedy, you should be very careful when taking it as some can be very potent and contraindicated when ttc and/or during pregnancy. Bromelain should also be avoided if taking any anticoagulents.

Here's some info regarding bromelain...

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/patient-bromelain.html

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1820/bromelain_natural_enzymes_to_treat.html

http://www.vitalnutrients.net/hq_handouts2.asp?VitaminName=Allergy%20Support

Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am going to be using a warmish hot water bottle to keep my belly warm  

Don't be afraid to ask the same question twice. I use the search engine a lot for posts but sometimes not that many people have responded to the ones I find, by asking the question again you can get a whole range of new information as the links in Minxy's post have shown.

Moral of the story: don't be afraid to ask and ask again if searching doesn't give you any closure, there are always new people joining who bring new information. None of us know everything which is why it is so good we have each other to help. Thats what is great about FF


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks sailaice. I'm a bit of a stranger on these boards and only tend to post if I have a question or if I feel there is some advice or info I can pass on. I'm just frustrated about things just now and can't seem to get a concrete answer from any medical professional.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't be a stranger! Come and join us on the IUI Girls board!


----------

